

Ask HN: Top SEO tips for keyword "Self Motivate" - dannyhaber

What are top SEO tips if you would like to rise quickly in a low competitive keyword?
======
bigiain
Blackhat, greyhat, or whitehat?

The tactics are very different if you're trying to do a quick "pump-n-dump"
compared to building a long-term company reputation. (With "greyhat" I guess
being "play a bit loose with the rules until you've gained enough exposure
that it's time to lower the risk of penalty…)

As always, the "right" answer is "great content + inbound links". If you can
create a process to scalably generate both those things, you'll be on a
winner.

------
swah
Have you spent your time reading the archive on kalzumeus.com?

------
dannyhaber
Checking it out now, seems like a great site.

